# Backcountry Menu Ideas



## Utahgreenhead (Apr 28, 2009)

So I thought I would see how everyone does it, but I'm planning some backpacking trips this year and top ramen just isn't going to cut it. I want some taste in the food we'll be having. What does everyone else do? I'm already planning on some pancakes since all they need is water, but does anyone have any different ideas?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Here you go!
viewtopic.php?f=61&t=2489


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey now! Dont rule out the ramen just yet. It is a good lightweight source of carbs and protien. To make it more palatable you just have to be creative.
My favorite is to add a chopped up boiled egg (these are good for backpacking too cause they can be out of the fridge for quit a while). Next add some dried onions or fresh chopped green ones. Then add some chopped up lunch meat like smoked turkey. Canned meats can go in good as well. Delicious and the kids will love it!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

That does sound good!!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Utahgreenhead said:


> So I thought I would see how everyone does it, but I'm planning some backpacking trips this year and top ramen just isn't going to cut it. I want some taste in the food we'll be having. What does everyone else do? I'm already planning on some pancakes since all they need is water, but does anyone have any different ideas?


 Many of your grocery ailses now have the" just add water" look at what you can do with the 5 to 10 types of mashed potatoes they have- now not only does tuna fish come in a foil packet but so does Chicken
Really doesn't have to be a bland diet anymore at all. 
All my gear right now is laid out on the basement floor- just sorting thru the lists so everything is ready and in it's place when I can pull the trigger and go.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Fishing the Winds this year Pack? Bighorns??


----------



## wes242 (Jan 2, 2010)

I was out last weekend for 3 days in backpacking in the Needles District and I just had me a bunch of the good old mountain house and packpackers pantrey meals. They aren't bad, just take some pepper for some of them! Last year we hiked up in the Sawtooth Mountains and my sister had made up all our meals. Her and my brother in law do a bit of hiking and they make there own freedried meals, and tell me to do that insteat of buying them made.
http://www.trailcooking.com/
I do the easy way and just buy them made. I haven't had ramen out on the trail in years. HOWEVER I might again, just add some of that chicken that comes in a pouch, kind of like tuna, and it will had a bit more to your meal too.


----------

